# Your fav fragrance oils



## Soapprentice (May 10, 2017)

Hey guys, I have friends coming from the US and are willing to get some fragrance oils along. So, please give some FOs that you absolutely love and where I can order for a sample. Looking forward to smelling some amazing scents.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 10, 2017)

Harvest Ale from Wholesale Supplies: This should only be used with melt and pour or hot process, it seizes pretty badly, and discolours, but it smells fantastic.

Vanilla Buttercream from Wholesale supplies plus iscolours to dark brown

Blue Raspberry from New Directions Aromatics.: Behaves perfectly.

Rose Garden from New Directions Aromatics: slight acceleration 

Southern Sweet Tea from Daystar: I haven't soaped with this yet but it smells divine, and true.

Honey from Daystar: The best honey I've ever smelled, does discolour.


----------



## artemis (May 10, 2017)

I don't buy a lot of fragrances, but of the ones I have tried, I liked these best: 

Nurture: Flying Fox https://nurturesoap.com/products/nurture-soaps-flying-fox-type-fragrance-oil 

Bulk Apothecary: Sun and Sand http://www.bulkapothecary.com/sun-sand-our-version-of-yankee-candle-fragrance-oil/ 

Bramble Berry: Lavender Cedar https://www.brambleberry.com/Lavender-Cedar-Fragrance-Oil-P5938.aspx


----------



## wearytraveler (May 11, 2017)

My favorites and ones I'll always buy again and again...

Lavender Forest - Bramble Berry. (https://www.brambleberry.com/Lavender-Forest-Fragrance-Oil-P5483.aspx)

Grapefruit Lilly - Bramble Berry. (https://www.brambleberry.com/Grapefruit-Lily-Fragrance-Oil-P3946.aspx)

Lemon/Lavender - Wholesale Supplies. (http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/lemon-lavender-type-fragrance-oil.aspx)


----------



## IrishLass (May 11, 2017)

What are the specific types of fragrances that you like? It would help to know so that I can narrow my list of faves down, because I have _tons_ of them (I'm quite the foho). 

For what it's worth, here are a few off the top of my head:

Mysore Sandalwood https://oregontrailsoaps.com/Mysore-Sandalwood-Fragrance-Oil.html

Salty Sailor http://www.daystarsupplies.com/fo-regular-13.htm#SaltySailor

Paradise http://www.daystarsupplies.com/fo-regular-10.htm#Paradise

Orange Blossom http://www.sweetcakes.com/product_info.php?cPath=7&products_id=140

London Fog http://rusticescentuals.com/London-Fog.html

Tuscan Fields http://rusticescentuals.com/Tuscan-Fields.html

Jasmine, White http://rusticescentuals.com/Jasmine-White.html

Nag Champa http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/nag-champa-fragrance-oil.aspx

Mango Tea http://www.sweetcakes.com/product_info.php?cPath=6&products_id=513

Green Tea & Cucumber http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/green-tea-cucumber-fragrance-oil.aspx

Blooming Violets http://www.daystarsupplies.com/fo-regular-2.htm#BloomingViolets

Wild Mountain Honey http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Wild-Mountain-Honey-Fragrance-Oil__F1131.aspx

Bartlet Pear http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Bartlett-Pear-Fragrance-Oil__F1008.aspx

Bayberry http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Bayberry-Fragrance-Oil__F1009.aspx

Twilight Woods http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Twilight-Woods-Fragrance-Oil__F1154.aspx

Barbershop 1920's http://rusticescentuals.com/Barbershop-1920-s.html

Black Raspberry Vanilla http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Black-Raspberry-Vanilla-Fragrance-Oil__F1014.aspx

Northwoods http://www.sweetcakes.com/product_info.php?cPath=7&products_id=134

Do you want me to go on? (because I have more faves) 


IrishLass


----------



## navigator9 (May 11, 2017)

IL already mentioned a lot of my favorites, but I also love Cedar and Saffron from Brambleberry, and Oatmeal, Milk & Honey from BB.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (May 11, 2017)

I only buy from Nature's garden and Bramble berry because they are available from few suppliers in Australia. 

Favourites from NG: 
Alien 
Aussie bamboo grass
Clean (type)

From BB:
Kumquat 
Lilac
And most recent discoveries: Lychee red tea and Grapefruit bellini

I've tried so many over the years but these are the ones that I always have to have made into soaps.

I made batch of Aussie bamboo grass today after running low for weeks 
I usually use Aussie bamboo grass in my charcoal soap for boys and I love using Clean fragrance in my brine soaps.


----------



## Susie (May 11, 2017)

Here are my two absolute favorites:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/warm-vanilla-sugar-fragrance-oil.aspx-Smells exactly like what the description says.  Equal parts sexy and comforting.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/pear-glace-fragrance-oil.aspx-This smells nothing like pear to me.  It smells like honeysuckle flowers on a warm summer's day.


----------



## toxikon (May 11, 2017)

Brambleberry: Kumquat, Yuzu Cybilla (I actually combined both these fragrances in a batch and the combination is absolutely heavenly).

WSP: Love Spell (sticks amazing well, a soft fruity feminine scent), Mediterranean Fig (very strong and sticks great), Green Apple (yummy and crisp!).


----------



## Soapprentice (May 11, 2017)

Susie said:


> Here are my two absolute favorites:
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/warm-vanilla-sugar-fragrance-oil.aspx-Smells exactly like what the description says.  Equal parts sexy and comforting.
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/pear-glace-fragrance-oil.aspx-This smells nothing like pear to me.  It smells like honeysuckle flowers on a warm summer's day.



These links aren't working for me..


----------



## Viore (May 11, 2017)

Strawberries & Champagne from WSP:http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/strawberries-champagne-fragrance-oil.aspx

Oakmoss and Amber from Candlescience: https://www.candlescience.com/fragrance/oakmoss-and-amber-fragrance-oil


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 11, 2017)

Soapprentice said:


> These links aren't working for me..


^^^ Ditto.


----------



## kchaystack (May 11, 2017)

Soapprentice said:


> These links aren't working for me..





Zany_in_CO said:


> ^^^ Ditto.



The site messed up the links she posted.  Should be:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/warm-vanilla-sugar-fragrance-oil.aspx


http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/pear-glace-fragrance-oil.aspx


----------



## WeaversPort (May 11, 2017)

I don't have a lot of experience with FOs yet, but I love Nurture Soap's _Juicy Apricot_. In Melt and Pour, it makes my mouth water.


----------



## Kamahido (May 11, 2017)

I would say Lilac Fragrance from Brambleberry.


----------



## gdawgs (May 12, 2017)

I'd love to order some samples from Rustic Escentuals, but I just can't stomach how much they charge for shipping.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (May 13, 2017)

Make sure to check the flash point for the FOs you want to buy.  You need oils with a FP >200 F IIRC to safely carry on planes.  If you are not in a hurry, Fragrance Buddy is having a sale in June (don't know exact date).  You can read the reviews to see if you might like any of them.  I have quite a few favorites from them.

Rustic Escentuals usually has a sale for their 1 oz samples once a year sometimes summer/falls.  I bought a number of their samples last year and will probably do the same this year.  It can easily offset the shipping charges and you won't feel too bad if you don't like what you get.


----------



## bumbleklutz (May 13, 2017)

My top three that I love to soap time and time again are:

Satsuma Orange from Nurture Soaps.  https://nurturesoap.com/products/satsuma-orange-fragrance-oil?variant=20034585798

Cucumber Melon from Florida Suncoast Soapworks.   http://fssoapworks.com/?product=cucumber-melon

Rosemary Orange Brezza from Florida Suncoast Soapworks.  http://fssoapworks.com/?product=rosemary-orange-brezza


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 13, 2017)

I shop west of the Mississippi to save on shipping costs. FO suppliers I like are Majestic Mountain Sage (Utah); Brambleberry (WA), Pure Fragrance Oils (CA), but I have a few projects in the works and I went "window shopping" today at Elements Bath & Body in CO. I buy containers, waterproof labels, and a few other things, but only recently discovered that their prices for FOs are less expensive than the suppliers mentioned above.   

They offer "sample vials" for testing. Here's my list:

*Almond*    Delightful Almond fragrance oil that many claim smells just like Maraschino Cherries.

*Antahala Vanilla*    An intoxicating wild vanilla from the Antahala Valley region of Madagascar with fruity hints of cherry blossom top-notes, subtle orchid and lily middle-notes and an ambery, white musk base-note that lingers all day.

*Crystal Sunshine*    Unique blend of sweet grapefruit combined with the delicate touch of honeysuckle, tones of warm crisp greenery and accented with hints of musk.

*Ginger & White Tea*    This exotic fragrance opens with a burst of ginger flower and fresh Fuji apple, with herbaceous soft middle notes of wild thyme and water lotus and hints of peony blossoms. The dry down is soft whispers of sandalwood and cedar, warmed by vanilla bean. 

*Lavender in Bloom*    Herbaceous lavender is the shining star of this stunning blend. It is complimented with soft floral notes, while sweet and woody notes enhance this sophisticated flower.

*Meyer Lemon*    WOW! A truly Lemony-lemon fragrance with the perfect balance of sweet vs. tart. If you've tried other lemon fragrances and been disappointed, this is the one you've been looking for all your life! Opens with a bright, sparkling top-note of lemon, orange and mandarin, leading to middle notes of orange blossom and magnolia blossom and finishing with a woody, white musk nuance. 

*Pink Petals*    A romantic breeze of pink geranium kissed with tangy red currant and pomegranate on a bed of powdery peach ambergris and softened with vanilla, amber and sexy musk.   I tried a sample and this is the most beautiful rose scent that I ever smelled! I have tried many and been so disappointed. You nailed it with this one! 

*Salty Sea Air*    Gentle breezes of salty tang and an ocean freshness so compelling, you can almost hear the waves and seagulls. Opening with an ozonic, sea breeze top-note, followed by notes of cyclamen, water lily and sea kelp, and finishing with a warm musk and driftwood base.  

*Sea Goddess*    Crisp and clean fresh air and ocean green top-notes, middle-notes of night blooming jasmine, muguet and mossy-greens and finishing with ambery, musky, cedar-like base-notes. 

*Sea Island Grapefruit *Votivo Type**    The sweetest, crispest and cleanest sun-ripened grapefruit you'll ever smell. Softened with a hint of white orchids, truly a treasure of a fragrance. *Votivo Type*. 

*Sensual Secrets*    Finally the perfect blend of sandalwood and vanilla for the customers who have been begging me for it for over a year now, most of them men. Not too sweet, not too woodsy. just right! 

*Sweetgrass*    Fresh, clean unisex scent with the perfect green notes. Not "perfume-y" & absolutely fabulous OOB. It's like standing in a field of grass (but not that sharp green lawn grass). This is as close to a true native sweetgrass that I've smelled.

*Tart Lemon*    Lemony-Lemon that is a super tart & tangy fragrance treat that everyone loves! If you are looking for a juicy citrus with a powerful lemony smell, then this one is for you. Pucker up for this "just squeezed" lemon peel essence!

*Tropical White Musk*    Warm and mysterious blend of musk, lily, ylang ylang and amber that come together with peach, oakmoss and a bit of the tropics. This fragrance pairs nicely with our Tuscan Lace.

*Yuzu*    Delightful fresh Japanese Grapefruit with an overtone of brilliant Mandarin, lemon and grapefruit, this is as summer-y as it gets! A very crisp scent, almost seems to bubble in the bottle!

PS: I'm going to check out Mad Oils in AZ next...


----------



## Soapprentice (May 13, 2017)

Thank you so much guys for the replies.. I am so confused as to get which ones.. now I understand why you get mad about shipping rates.. they are expensive! Converting them to INR, off the roof!
I'm not in a hurry, so may be I will wait for sale as soapmaker suggested.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 14, 2017)

lol My list is like Irishlass. But if I had to pick, I could not live without these:

Sweet milk from Indiana Candle supply

OMG Olive, Indian Summer, Sun Moon & Stars, Creamy Coconut and Oatmeal and Honey from Natures Garden.

Green Smoothie, and Cotton Candy from BrambleBerry.

Pink Chiffon and Bergamot from LoneStar Candles

Orchid Sea Salt, and Ginger Saffron from Candlescience.

I tend to like the sweet and exotic/tropical-ish ones. Personally I like the way natures garden FOs behave the most.


----------



## CaraBou (May 14, 2017)

Soapprentice said:


> I am so confused as to get which ones.. now I understand why you get mad about shipping rates.. they are expensive! Converting them to INR, off the roof!
> I'm not in a hurry, so may be I will wait for sale as soapmaker suggested.



How many ounces can/will your friends bring to you?  Assuming it's fairly limited (and regular shipping is expensive) it might be best to forego samples and just take a chance on a what you think you might like. Samples don't always tell you what you need to know anyway, and I doubt you'll find a sale on shipping samples to India.

We could help you work through this, to narrow down to a manageable set of FOs that your friends could bring to you.

- What type of scents do you like the most? (citrus, floral, etc)
- What type of products do you want to use them in?  (CP, MP, lotions, etc)
- Does anything in particular call to you, and if so, what questions do you have about them?
- Would you rather have numerous small bottles (say 2-4 oz each), or a few bigger bottles?

If your primary purpose is CP, my advice would be to eliminate major accelerators and discolorers, unless you do not (or rarely) use colorants. There are so many behaving FOs to chose from, no need to consider the bad boys during this first round.


----------



## Soapprentice (May 14, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> How many ounces can/will your friends bring to you?  Assuming it's fairly limited (and regular shipping is expensive) it might be best to forego samples and just take a chance on a what you think you might like. Samples don't always tell you what you need to know anyway, and I doubt you'll find a sale on shipping samples to India.
> 
> We could help you work through this, to narrow down to a manageable set of FOs that your friends could bring to you.
> 
> ...



Well, here it is
- I like fresh scents and also ones with sweet and floral notes but not completely sweet or full blown florals... not a fan of green and earthy scents.
- I use them in CP.
- I want to try dragon blood as so many of you love it.
- I prefer smaller bottles as I make small 500-1kg batches.

I didn't mean the shipping to India, lol. Sorry if that's what it read like. To my friend's place.


----------



## WeaversPort (May 14, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I shop west of the Mississippi to save on shipping costs. FO suppliers I like are Majestic Mountain Sage (Utah); Brambleberry (WA), Pure Fragrance Oils (CA), but I have a few projects in the works and I went "window shopping" today at Elements Bath & Body in CO. I buy containers, waterproof labels, and a few other things, but only recently discovered that their prices for FOs are less expensive than the suppliers mentioned above.
> 
> They offer "sample vials" for testing. Here's my list...



Oh my god, Zany! That list sounds incredible! Those are from Elements? 

You keep this up and I'm going to be moving into your fragrance cabinet. Or your garage. My vote is the fragrance cabinet though... 

I'd be like a little brownie living among the bottles of happiness. Just leave an occasional bowl of milk out.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (May 14, 2017)

Soapprentice said:


> Well, here it is
> - I like fresh scents and also ones with sweet and floral notes but not completely sweet or full blown florals... not a fan of green and earthy scents.
> - I use them in CP.
> - I want to try dragon blood as so many of you love it.
> ...



FOs can get very expensive when you don't like the scent but they are priceless when you find something you love.  I started testing FOs about 2 years ago and I have a large collection.  On average, I like about 10% of the FOs I buy.  There is a lot of waste.   

I can send you some to get you started.  You need 1 to 2 oz for your batches.  I don't have too many 2 oz bottles but I have plenty of the 1oz ones.  Since they will be going on a long plane ride and then through customs, I want to ship in the original supplier packaging just in case.  If you are interested, pm me.


----------



## Soapprentice (May 14, 2017)

Soapmaker145 said:


> FOs can get very expensive when you don't like the scent but they are priceless when you find something you love.  I started testing FOs about 2 years ago and I have a large collection.  On average, I like about 10% of the FOs I buy.  There is a lot of waste.
> 
> I can send you some to get you started.  You need 1 to 2 oz for your batches.  I don't have too many 2 oz bottles but I have plenty of the 1oz ones.  Since they will be going on a long plane ride and then through customs, I want to ship in the original supplier packaging just in case.  If you are interested, pm me.


 

Aww.. it is so sweet of you. Will definitely pm you


----------



## Soapprentice (May 14, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I shop west of the Mississippi to save on shipping costs. FO suppliers I like are Majestic Mountain Sage (Utah); Brambleberry (WA), Pure Fragrance Oils (CA), but I have a few projects in the works and I went "window shopping" today at Elements Bath & Body in CO. I buy containers, waterproof labels, and a few other things, but only recently discovered that their prices for FOs are less expensive than the suppliers mentioned above.
> 
> They offer "sample vials" for testing. Here's my list:
> 
> ...



****!! I can almost smell the scents..


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 15, 2017)

Soapmaker145 said:


> On average, I like about 10% of the FOs I buy.  There is a lot of waste.


^^^^^ Ditto! :cry:


----------



## DeeAnna (May 15, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> Oh my god, Zany! That list sounds incredible! Those are from Elements?....



I get the feeling the descriptions are copied direct from the Elements website -- they sound a lot like ad copy, not something a real soaper might say. For example, I looked at the Sweetgrass product listing and found the description in Zany's post is close to a word-for-word copy. So take those gushy "incredible" descriptions with a big grain of salt.

Zany -- have you actually USED these FOs? If not, isn't your post rather misleading? The OP wants to know about scents we love, not ones that just sound good on the seller's website.

***

And to that end, my favorite fragrances are:

Cracklin' Birch (NG) Spice (cinnamon, touch of clove), wood, musk. Unisex, leaning toward masculine. Discolors to golden tan. Accelerates a bit, but this FO is worth using even with a bit of acceleration. Very strong, lasting scent.
Sweetgrass (NG or MMS) Herbal, sweet, grassy. Unisex, leans feminine. No acceleration, no discoloration. Medium strong, lasting scent. The NG FO is slightly sweeter than MMS, but the two are reasonably comparable and interchangeable. I like to blend 2 parts Sweetgrass with 1 part Green Tea.
Green tea (NG or MMS) herb-green, mint, clean, nice tannin undertone. Unisex. No acceleration, no discoloration. Strong, lasting scent. NG and MMS are roughly comparable.
Black Raspberry Vanilla (NG) berry-grape, sweet. Unisex, kids. No acceleration, no discoloration. Very strong, lasting scent. 
Dragon's Blood (Carolyn Zaha, cmzaha). wood, spicy, resin, patchouli. Unisex. No acceleration. Medium to dark brown discoloration. Very strong, lasting scent.


I use these at 5% to 6% in CP soap.


----------



## BrightMeadows (May 15, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> I get the feeling the descriptions are copied direct from the Elements website -- they sound a lot like ad copy, not something a real soaper might say. For example, I looked at the Sweetgrass product listing and found the description in Zany's post is close to a word-for-word copy. So take those gushy "incredible" descriptions with a big grain of salt.
> 
> Zany -- have you actually USED these FOs? If not, isn't your post rather misleading? The OP wants to know about scents we love, not ones that just sound good on the seller's website.



I'm sure Zany didn't intend for the descriptions to be taken as her own. She was just making it so we didn't have to go hunt them down ourselves at Elements' site.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 15, 2017)

I agree with DeeAnna. Very misleading if they haven't actually been tested. I've found many many fragrance descriptions that sounded good but failed terribly

Some of my favorites are:
NG- Cracklings Birch, Perfect Man, Sweet Orange Chili Pepper, Love Spell, Vanilla Champagne and Mango Sorbet

Rustic Escentuals- Lemon Verbena

Wholesale Supplies Plus- Vanilla Bean Noel

Peak - Black Raspberry Vanilla and Pink Sugar

There are others I can't think of right now.


----------



## alex777 (May 27, 2017)

Grapefruit Lilly - Bramble Berry - my fave!


----------

